# Проблемы   с грушевидной мышцей  и седалищным нервом после лекарственного инфильтрата



## Елена25011975 (15 Окт 2014)

Добрый день! Прошу помощи! 
Меня зовут Елена. Мне 39 лет.
Год назад  я делала укол бициллина  в левую ягодицу (хрон тонзилит, вызванный стрептоккоком). Через дней семь случайно обнаружила большую шишку в ягодице. Сразу же пошла  в больницу, врач посмотрел, прописал демиксидовые примочки и действительно через несколько дней инфильтрат уменьшился. Где то через месяц после укола, я сидела дома на диване, вытяну ноги и положив их на журнальный столик и вдруг и меня свело всю левую ногу от кончика пальцев, всю голень и бедро. Я так испугалась, закричала от боли, стала ее растягивать, мять колоть иголкой. Отпустило, но остался неприятный дискомфорт в икре . Как будто стала двигаться мышца, появились спазмы, там же в икре, стало выворачивать пальцы. И это состояние не проходило не на минуту. Опять больница и врач. Миозит левой икроножной мышцы! Прописал  мидокалм в уколах и НПВС (диклофенак в свечах). Боли и не было но это неприятное ощущение что кто двигается  в голени сохранилось.  Чтобы уснуть требовалось пару часов (укладывала ногу). И постоянный страх, что сведет ногу.Потом симптомы как то притупились, я уехала  в Абхазию, много ходила, ездила на сероводородный источник и все как то устаканилось. Осталось процентов 20% дискомфорта. Болей не было. Кроме ходьбы никакой физической активности не было. Прошла зима, весна и летом как то опять стала беспокоить нога. Невозможность лежать на спине, сразу же нога начинала ходить ходуном. Если посмотреть на икру, то видно как по лампасу двигается мышца, как будто дергает ее и шевелятся пальцы на ногах. И сжимать пальцы стало как затруднительно. Сделала УЗИ вен и артерий нижних конечностей все в норме. Симпотматика стала нарастать,  в августе  к ноге подключилась грушевидная мышца, до этого я ее не чувствовала.  Сделала МРТ поясничного отдела  и снимки тазобедренный суставов. Сходила сначала  к одному невропатологу. Она посмотрела снимки, подавила поясницу сказала, что это спондилоартроз и все. Ну  и лечение стандартное миорелаксанты и НПВС. Потрпев еще пару недель  я пошла еще к одному врачу. Врач молодой   и очень внимательный, долго смотрел мял, жал, проверял рефлексы и чусвительность, сделал стимуляционную электромиографию.
Заключение: Левый большеберцовый нерв интактен,  в левом малоберцовом нерве выявлены изменения характерные в большей степени для аксонального повреждения в сочетании с демиелинизацией скорее вторичного характера.
Врач прощупал левую ягодицу и сказал, что у меня синдром грушевидной мышцы со вторичным поражением левого малоберцового нерва. Мне сделали блокаду(новокаин и ледокаин). Ягодицу пекло очень сильно, через несколько дней боль утихла (правда голень как дергалась так  и осталась дергаться).  Чрез неделю стал появляться дискомфорт в правой ягодице... При ходьбе, в покое все нормально. Пройду минут двадцать  и начинает тянуть в ягодице и  с внутренней стороны бедра , как будто косточка болит или связка. Потом боль может резко пропасть, через минуту появиться  снова. В покое проходит.
Опять пошла  к врачу, он посмотрел и сказал, что динамика положительная,на левой ноге пальцы стали двигаться так же как и раньше ( до болезни). А то что правая болит, ничего страшного, так часто бывает, что при поражении грушевидки в одной ноге, включается и вторая. Прописал целебрекс, сирдалуд, гимнастику, и сказал, что все пройдет. Что двигательные изменения уже есть, а чувствительные восстанавливаются долго. Что делать? Прпараты пить боюсь, очень сильно болит желудок. Семь дней пропила после первого приема, думала, что все, потряла желудок. В субботу буду делать ФГДС. Сирдалуд вообще меня делает овощем. Вообще на сегодняшний день левая нога как то подуспокилась, несчитая сильны дергов  в голени. А вот правая! Ходить тяжело, что это? Пройдет это когда нибудь? Попробую выложить снимки МРТ. Хотя ни первый ни второй врач им особо значений не предали.
Пожалуйста помогите советом, что делать! На сегодняшний день, настроение ноль, ничего не делаю, только хожу. Выйду пройдусь и домой. И так пару тройку раз в день. А до болезни  я ходила почти 10 км  в день. Везде пешком!


----------



## Елена25011975 (16 Окт 2014)

*Результаты исследования МРТ от 05.09.2014*
На МР-томограммах получены миелограммы, а также Т2 и Т1 взвешенные изображения в сагитальной и аксиальной плоскостях поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Позвоночный канал обычной формы, средней глубины. Спиной мозг на уровне поясничного утолщения, конуса и "конского хвоста" - контуры ровные, не деформирован, структура без очаговой патологии.
Межпозвонковые диски умеренно снижены в высоте, с умеренными дегенертивно-дистрофическими изменениями:
L2-L3  с задне срединной нисходящей грыжей 5мм;
L3-L4 со срединно-парамедианной грыжей 4,5-5мм;
L4-L5  с задне-срединной протрузией 4 мм;
L5-S1 на фоне задних экзостозов с задне-срединной грыжей 5,5 мм с равномерной латеризацией в обе стороны.
Тела позвонков  - форма и размеры не изменены. В структуре тел позвонков L5,S1 определяются субхондральные очаги жировой дистрофии.
имеется умеренная гипертрофия желтой связки на уровне L3-L5 с обеих сторон.
В паравертебральных зонах - без патологии.
Крестец обычной формы, контуры четкие , ровные, без очаговой патологии.
Имется вентральная угловая деформация копчика, вероятно, вследствие перенесенной травмы.
*Заключение : *признаков объемного процесса, очаговой патологии спинного мозга в поясничном отделе позвоночника не выявлено. Остеохондроз L2-S1. Протрузия диска L4-L5. Грыжи дисков L2-L3 L3-L4 L5-S1.
Гиперторофия желтой связки на уровне L3-L5. Деформирующий спондилез L5-S1.



*Заключение невролога* неврологический статус: сила не снижена  в конечностях, асимметрия мышц коротких разгибателей пальцев, меньше контурируется слева, сухожильные рефлексы симметричные, живые, чувствительных нарушений нет.
*Диагноз:* поражение седалищного нерва со вторичным поражением левого малоберцового нерва.
*лечение:* инфильтрация грушевидной мышцы новокаином, мовалис 15 мг в сутки в течении месяца. Стрезам по схеме.

Добрые, отзывчивые люди! у меня вопрос! В чем все таки проблема? Только  с грушевидкой со всеми вытекающими? Или все таки проблемы связаны  и с грыжей?  На сегодняшний день: пью мидокалм, обезбаливающие не могу, т.к очень болит желудок,  в выходные сделаю ФГДС. Если не будет ничего серьезного, то продолжу их пить. Много хожу, т.е пытаюсь ходить.Так как после минут 30 подключается правая нога  и начинает болеть. Боль не постоянная и несильная. Боюсь страшно! Ноги сильные, нет никаких онемений, не носках и пятках хожу без проблем. Измучилась я очень сильно. Сидеть не могу, после минут 10-15, такое ощущение что в ногу левую, вкачали литров 10 жидкости  и ее начинает распирать. Если лечь, то или сразу или минут через 10 начинает двигаться мышца на левой ноги  и появляются спазмы  и чуство распирания. Приходится идти  в спальню, ложиться на живот, вытягивать ногу и ждать, пока ее отпустит

Помогите, пожалуйста! В каком направлении двигаться?


----------



## La murr (16 Окт 2014)

*Елена25011975*, Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Елена25011975 (16 Окт 2014)

*La murr, *спасибо Вам большое за внимательность! Я так и сделаю!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Окт 2014)

Елена25011975 написал(а):


> *лечение:* инфильтрация грушевидной мышцы новокаином, мовалис 15 мг в сутки в течении месяца. Стрезам по схеме.


Лечение это мало эффективно. Необходим курс мануальной терапии и УВТ.


----------



## Елена25011975 (17 Окт 2014)

Спасибо Вам большое Леонид Михайлович, что не оставили мою просьбу без внимания. На УВТ уже записалась, пойду сегодня. Уделите мне еще пару минут! А в не видели мои снимки МРТ? Проблемы  у меня из за грыж?  Или, действительно пострадала грушевидка изолированно из за инфильтрата?

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста хоршего мануального терапевта из Казани!

Подскажите пожалуйста! Нуждаюсь ли  я  в оперативном лечении? Совсем что то я запуталась. И устала...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Окт 2014)

Казанская школа мануальной медицины является одной из лучших в странах СНГ. Так что можете обращаться к мануальным терапевтам как в Казанскую медицинскую академию, так и в медицинские центры, где работают её выпускники.


----------



## Елена25011975 (17 Окт 2014)

Спасибо доктор! Приятно удивлена и тем что Вы не ответили и про школу мануальной терапии! Буду искать!


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Лечение это мало эффективно. Необходим курс мануальной терапии и УВТ.


 Ходила сегодня на УВТ, а мне отказали, сказали что в моем случае не эффективно. Врач (ортопед травматолог), объяснил это тем, что делать УВТ  в месте прохождения седалищного нерва нельзя. Кстати, пропальпировал грушевидку и сказал, что спазма явновыраженного нет. Почему тогда болит. Боль не четко локализована, а как будто печет то по центру ягодицы, то как будто стекает вниз, то как будто поднимается. Да и х-р боли несильный  и непостоянный. Может все таки выздоровление? Назначили мне электрофорез  с карипаином и массаж! Доктор заодно  и снимки суставов моих тазобедренных посмотрел. Сказал, что все в норма. Электрофорез делать не буду, а на массаж похожу


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Лечение это мало эффективно. Необходим курс мануальной терапии и УВТ.


записалась на прием  к мануальному терапевту! Иду в понедельник!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Окт 2014)

Если Вы идёте к мануальному терапевту, то нет никакого смысла отдельно ходить ещё и на массаж. Будет просто лишняя трата денег и времени.


----------



## Елена25011975 (18 Окт 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если Вы идёте к мануальному терапевту, то нет никакого смысла отдельно ходить ещё и на массаж. Будет просто лишняя трата денег и времени.


Да, спасибо! От массажа и электрофореза  я отказалась! Уважаемый доктор! Если Вас не очень затруднит, не взгляните ли Вы на мои снимки. Влияют ли мои грыжи на мое сегодняшнее состояние. Особенно беспокоит поврежденный нерв на левой ноге. А то у меня паранойя уже стала развиваться.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Окт 2014)

Без очного врачебного осмотра невозможно по одним только результатам МРТ причину страданий пациента,установить правильный диагноз, назначить и провести необходимое лечение.
В понедельник доктор побеседует с Вами, проведет осмотр, изучит снимки МРТ и ответит на все вопросы.


----------



## Елена25011975 (18 Окт 2014)

Спасибо большое за внимание и понимание!


----------



## ilya12 (15 Июн 2019)

@Елена25011975, как ваши дела обстоят сейчас?


----------

